# Lake Seminole Open $10,000 1st Place



## mattman

2nd Annual Lake Seminole Open Team Bass Tournament!  100% Payback!   PLUS $2000 Additional prize money from RIFLE AND ROD Magazine!  October 13-14.   Earle May Boat Basin, Bainbridge GA.   $150 Entry Fee with $500 Big Fish Included each day.  Sponsors of Big Fish are West Side Bait & Tackle and Parkway Marine.   Contact Bainbridge Convention and Visitors Bureau at 229-243-8555, adrienneh@bainbridgecity.com  See you there!!


----------



## jhall1976

I am pretty sure my brother and I will be there... any idea what it took last year to win and how many boats they had?


----------



## mattman

139 boats last year.   44 lbs won the tournament.   Check out this page for results and for entry form.  Thanks!

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/2012LAKESEMINOLEOPEN.html


----------



## Russ@R&R

*Btt*

Rhonda & I will be there again this year. We look forward to seeing alot of old friends, and making some new ones.


----------



## GABASSMAN

Should be a great tournament this year!


----------



## Judge

GABASSMAN said:


> Should be a great tournament this year!



Are you fishing it?  I believe that Shoalbass and I are fishing it


----------



## Russ@R&R

*Btt*

Looks to be a great weekend.


----------



## Silver Bullet

Congrats to Tommy and Justin of Waycross finishing in 11th!

I heard Justin was riding some coattails...


----------



## diamondback

how much weight to win it ?


----------



## Silver Bullet

37# 5oz


----------



## tony0345

congrats to matt and kyle 
,i fished and it was tough.


----------

